# Bantam1- Shimano at the Houston Fishing Show



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Bantam1,

Is Shimano going to have their reel cleaning clinic at the fishing show this year?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes we will have technicians at the show. I will be there this year too. Looking forward to visiting Texas again :smile:


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Can't wait to see u!


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

where will u be at the reel repair booth or shimano booth or ftu booth? or all 3..would like to meet u ..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will be in the Shimano booth mostly unless our rep asks me to help out at FTU. Our usual techs should be there. Kenichi, Chinh and Glenn will be working and I'm not sure if Warren and Joey from FTU will be there. Usually they come help out for a few days. I'll post more details once I have them. 

Make sure you come by and say hello!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

When is the date on that. I'd like to swing by and say hi!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> *When is the date on that*. I'd like to swing by and say hi!


March 3rd through the 7th per this site.

http://www.houstonfishingshow.com/


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I was just told a few minutes ago that I will be going to a show in NY instead of the Holder show in March. I am not very happy about it, but I have to go where I am instructed to go. Maybe I'll have you all submit a petition for me to attend in 2011... Sorry everyone I was really looking forward to attending this show. 

I will be back at some point for an event at FTU. I will post more info when I have it.


----------



## jerrybarnes13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Houston Show*

Anything new there.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just what we released in January and at ICAST last year.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess I'll call and cancel the keg :frown:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Well I was just told a few minutes ago that I will be going to a show in NY instead of the Holder show in March. I am not very happy about it, but I have to go where I am instructed to go. Maybe I'll have you all submit a petition for me to attend in 2011... Sorry everyone I was really looking forward to attending this show.
> 
> I will be back at some point for an event at FTU. I will post more info when I have it.


Bummer Dan ,

Tell them NY sucks compaired to Texas .

Will we be able to see (and buy:question the new Cumulus rods at the show?

Also wanting the check out the new hollow braid from PP, will that be in the Shimano booth?

I guess we will catch you next time Bantam1.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Speckled said:


> Bummer Dan ,
> 
> Tell them NY sucks compaired to Texas .
> 
> ...


I understand you are not going to make it to Houston for the show in March, but can you answer my questions Dan?

Thanks.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

**** Dan, I was going to see if you wanted to take a ride out to my place and kill a couple piggies with the AR.


----------



## skeleton1987 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anybody know if there gonna be any vendors selling orange seal bearings up there??????


----------



## FTU-Katy Frwy (Feb 10, 2010)

Dan, Joey and I will be there for the entire show with Chinh and Kenichi. My understanding Glenn is staying for the Long Beach show. Let me know if there are any updates. Warren


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response. The hotel I was at last week had a questionable internet connection. I was out the last two days traveling and taking a day off. 

I'm not sure if the new rods will be available for sale. If FTU bought some then they should be there. They should also have the new Power Pro line by then.


----------

